# Foul odor 20 volt Dewalt



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I had to get a impact driver about 3 weeks ago . I picked up a 20 volt Dewalt because one of our in plant contractors had one and they really liked it. Mine seems to do a good job but there is a foul odor that comes out of the tool when the motor is running. 
The contractor had a brand new (today) 20 volt Dewalt impact driver and it also had the same foul odor coming out of it. The odor is hard to describe but it is not a hot electrical odor.

Has anyone else noticed this odor or have a idea what it might be. 

Thanks LC


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I had to get a impact driver about 3 weeks ago . I picked up a 20 volt Dewalt because one of our in plant contractors had one and they really liked it. Mine seems to do a good job but there is a foul odor that comes out of the tool when the motor is running.
> The contractor had a brand new (today) 20 volt Dewalt impact driver and it also had the same foul odor coming out of it. The odor is hard to describe but it is not a hot electrical odor.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this odor or have a idea what it might be.
> ...


You finally found the shrimp huh?


----------



## swissmiss177 (Feb 3, 2012)

one of the guys i work with picked up a 20v impact from tsc over a year ago and the damn thing still stinks. at firat we though it might be some oil on sone windings but like i said its been over a year! go brushless. no odour there!


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I just bought the brushless 20 volt DeWalt impact driver... gonna give it a workout on Saturday.

I haven't noticed an odor yet but I will report back. I'm installing 134' of privacy fence using 3" screws on the 2X4's into the 4X4's. 

I bought that drill just for that purpose.

Pete


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Is it ozone? A brushed model?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## swissmiss177 (Feb 3, 2012)

you ll love the brushless. 

ya know i never thought about the ozone. ya it could be ......


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

360max said:


>


When will we not "smell china"?

Pete


----------



## McCracken (Jul 10, 2010)

I kind of like the smell of the 20v deWalt impact. It's a shame the drill doesn't make the same smell.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Its only in the brushed motor and yes we have 3 in the company that all did it. The 2 brushless motors dont. Its almost a burning type smell anyway it went away in all 3 after about a year and lots of use. So its not a really a problem unless you cant stand the smell.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

yamatitan said:


> Its only in the brushed motor and yes we have 3 in the company that all did it. The 2 brushless motors dont. Its almost a burning type smell anyway it went away in all 3 after about a year and lots of use. So its not a really a problem unless you cant stand the smell.


 thats odd, i have a company provided 20v set but dont use the impact because i prefer my 12v. Im gonna use it and see whats uo


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

My impact has the same smell. Dunno what it is, but the tool seems to function properly so I just deal with it.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i have the drill and impact and they both smell, but didnt at first. one time in the shop i thought the dog farted!


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

stink bugs got all up in it...that did happen to my little shop vac in the van


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Too funny! The other night I used my boss dewalt 20v impact and I kept thinking there is something wrong with it, since I could smell that distinct odor you guys are talking about. Guess I'm not crazy after all, it is the impact that was stinking!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> I just bought the brushless 20 volt DeWalt impact driver... gonna give it a workout on Saturday.
> 
> I haven't noticed an odor yet but I will report back. I'm installing 134' of privacy fence using 3" screws on the 2X4's into the 4X4's.
> 
> ...


Did you just buy that drill for the job and then plan to throw it away? If you're going to drive that many screws, why not buy a real driver that you can proudly use without having to build a privacy fence to hide your shame??:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Proof that DeWalt stinks!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

McCracken said:


> I love the smell of a Dewalt drill in the morning!


FIFY:thumbsup:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

:001_huh:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

wendon said:


> Did you just buy that drill for the job and then plan to throw it away?


No I'm not going to throw it away... I will use it to randomly loosen lug nuts on cars in parking lots after the fence is built.

[/quote]If you're going to drive that many screws, why not buy a real driver that you can proudly use without having to build a privacy fence to hide your shame??:laughing::laughing:[/quote]

I have a real driver... the fence was just an excuse to buy a new tool.:thumbup:

Pete


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Both my 18v impacts have that smell. I think it's just a material they use for the brushes or something.

Just the other day I was drilling out a bunch of holes behind my coworker working a large panel and he starts freaking out thinking the transformer next to it was burning up.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

My drill and impact did the same thing when they were new...smell goes away after awhile.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Guy I work with has the same driver. I call it the doo doo drill. Yes it does smell.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

360max said:


>


You are totally correct. I did a project in china this past summer. I know the smell he's taking about and that is 100% right. Everything in china smells like that.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Its just that DeWalt is crap. They finally made the tool smell like it should:thumbsup:


----------

